# Best 12" speakers for Death Metal.



## 7stringDemon (Aug 14, 2012)

I blew up my Randall RG100SC combo! 

So I want to change the speakers. I like my tone to be punchy, tight (but not djenty!) and articulate. Must be able to handle 100 watts (I'm getting two of them so I'd be happy with 60W or better). I will be using all tunings between E standard and F standard (half step down on an 8 string).

I was also thinking of converting it into a head and building a 2x12 cab for the speakers. Just an idea though.

Thanks dudes!


----------



## VESmedic (Aug 14, 2012)

Have you considered saving your money and buying a better amp instead? V30s (very popular speaker in 4x12 cabinets) are close to 130 bucks a piece, maybe more, I haven't looked in awhile. So you are looking at close to 275 bucks for 2 speakers after taxes, making your speakers worth more than your amp is. Save your money, add to that 275, save another 275, and get a used 5150 head, and be infinitely happier, that would be my opinion.....


----------



## VESmedic (Aug 14, 2012)

I lied...they are 145 bucks a piece..thats 300 bucks in speakers for an amp that isnt worth maybe half of that...Save your money...get a better amp.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh, I have a better amp already. But I still really like this one so I want to bring it back. . . . But better!

Besides, I can sell it if the speakers work.

But you do have a point. $275 for an amp I only paid $200 for is pretty insane.


----------



## Ishan (Aug 14, 2012)

Eminence Swamp Thang.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Aug 14, 2012)

+1 for Eminence Swamp Thang

Eminence Man-O-War, Tonker, Canibus Rex, Black Powder

Peavey Scorpion SP15218 (a 15" that sounds awesome with guitar, massive low end!)

B&C 12PE32 (not really well known, but has better low end and very high power handling, sounds awesome with guitar)

WGS, sound like Celestions, but handle more power and are made in U.S.A.! Affordable too


----------



## 7stringDemon (Aug 14, 2012)

I will never buy anything that says Manowar on it 

And what is this WGS? I assume it's a brand. Any specific model I should look for? Because I just want this beast alive again.


----------



## neoclassical (Aug 14, 2012)

Try one WGS Veteran 30 and one HM 75


----------



## Ishan (Aug 14, 2012)

Warehouse Guitar Speakers | Warehouse Guitar Speakers


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Aug 14, 2012)

I play Technical Death and I love V30s


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 14, 2012)

You can never go wrong with v30's for teh metalz, still my fav speaker for cleans and distorted tones


----------



## Luke Acacia (Aug 14, 2012)

VESmedic said:


> Have you considered saving your money and buying a better amp instead? V30s (very popular speaker in 4x12 cabinets) are close to 130 bucks a piece, maybe more, I haven't looked in awhile. So you are looking at close to 275 bucks for 2 speakers after taxes, making your speakers worth more than your amp is. Save your money, add to that 275, save another 275, and get a used 5150 head, and be infinitely happier, that would be my opinion.....



This should be the answer to your question.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Aug 14, 2012)

Nope. Like I said, I already have a better amp. But I don't want this one to just sit around being useless. The least I could do is sell it after I put the speakers in!

These are what I'm looking at currently.

12" HM75 - 75 watts | Warehouse Guitar Speakers
12" Veteran 30 - 60 watts | Warehouse Guitar Speakers

Leaning more to the HM75.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 14, 2012)

I wouldnt get the HM75 on its own. If its anything like the T-75, its not really good by itself.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Aug 14, 2012)

I can't handle Veteran 30s being a Vintage 30 guy. It's hard to explain, it's like the way the speaker crunches is more farty and less pleasantly sizzled like a Vintage 30.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Aug 14, 2012)

Blending speakers can have some very good results. My old amp made magic in a cab loaded with a V30 and a Greenback. The HM75 and Veteran 30 working together might be the ticket. I personally like the WGS Green Beret, but tone is always a matter of taste.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Aug 14, 2012)

7stringDemon said:


> I will never buy anything that says Manowar on it



I wouldn't overlook Eminence. They make some really efficient speakers - You're playing death metal so you want clarity at high volume, so i'd think efficiency would be a high priority. Also, they and are generally cheaper than a similar performing Celestion and made in USA. I tried a Wizard once and loved it, although i'm not sure it's really tailored for megachug. I'd go with a Swamp Thang


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 14, 2012)

V30's are awesome! So damn cutting.


----------



## ilovefinnish (Aug 14, 2012)

how about Celestion G12K-100, I think they sound better than V30s


----------



## op1e (Aug 14, 2012)

How are the new Chinese v30's, though? All the online vendor's speakers say "International" on them. Don't think you can buy the English ones anymore separately.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm also looking for affordable. So sorry, but anything over $100 is out of the question. No if's, and's or but's.

So I'm not sure which speakers to get. What would you guys recommend then? I can't afford V30's. But I can afford the WGS version. But now you're saying it sucks. Same with the HM75. 

Hell, maybe I'll just get one of each like suggested above. Could be cool.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Aug 14, 2012)

These might be the UK made versions.
Either way they are slightly cheaper.




http://mesa.stores.yahoo.net/blacshadpase2.html


----------



## 7stringDemon (Aug 14, 2012)

I appreciate the suggestion but I meant what I said. I'm not going a DIME over $100. And I'm even hesitant to go that high. I paid $200 for this amp, so I'm not going to pay even more on speakers.


----------



## Dr Muerte21 (Aug 14, 2012)

There is a company called Avatar Speakers they make guitar cabs, you can buy a V30 speaker for 80 bucks. You need to call or email to see the prices for the speakers.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Aug 15, 2012)

Avatar sells just speakers? I thought they only did full cabs (and a couple heads as of recently). I'll definitely have to look into that! Thanks!


----------



## Dr Muerte21 (Aug 15, 2012)

7stringDemon said:


> Avatar sells just speakers? I thought they only did full cabs (and a couple heads as of recently). I'll definitely have to look into that! Thanks!



They sell speakers, cabs, parts, amp heads.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Aug 15, 2012)

Dr Muerte21 said:


> They sell speakers, cabs, parts, amp heads.


 
Must be discounted if they won't list the price. Although for $80 V30s, there must be some catch? Factory seconds, recones ect,...

Maybe they're just plain cool and generous.
Got me curious as well.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Aug 15, 2012)

I know I'm interested!


----------



## Ironbird666 (Aug 15, 2012)

Try the WGS Retro 30. It's voiced more like a V30, more top end, more bite and presence like a V30. The Veteran 30 is voiced smoother and a bit darker than the V30. I have a pair of Retro 30's paired with Celestion K-100's and it's awesome, they slay together in a 4x12. I believe the K-100's were right around $100 from Avatar Speakers man, might be worth looking into.

The reason they (Avatar) sell them for less is they apparently buy very large amounts of speakers. They explain why their prices are so low on their site if I remember correctly, and if you call them and talk to them they'll be more than happy to help you or answer whatever questions you have. I emailed them for a price quote on the speakers I wanted and received a quick response. The speakers I received from them were in perfect condition and I've had no issues with them being played loudly.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Aug 15, 2012)

If you are wanting to spend $100 or less on a speaker, Eminence has quite a few options and they really are great speakers. It took me a while to warm up to them, but they have so many options and the prices are affordable. If you go to their web site with a question, they will answer quickly, an they have tone samples for all of their guitar speakers. Swamp Thang is awesome and i think $89. Check out their web site, i'm sure you'll find something that exceeds your expectations. 

WGS make some really good speakers as well. I think a Retro 30 may fir your needs a little better than a Veteran 30, but their website also has tone samples and their customer service is quick to answer questions. 

UK made Vintage 30s are about $200 a speaker. They still make them, but are hardly ever seen in anything other than botique amps and cabinets because of the price.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Aug 15, 2012)

op1e said:


> How are the new Chinese v30's, though? All the online vendor's speakers say "International" on them. Don't think you can buy the English ones anymore separately.


There's no difference in English and Chinese Vintage 30s. That's another urban legend among gearheads. Chinese Vintage 30s are the only ones in existence, and have been for years.

Also, I'll put in my vote against Eminence. I've never played an Eminence speaker that really contends with Celestions. There always seems to be something lacking with each speaker. I wanted to like them to get out of the Celestion camp and save money, but they haven't performed to my expectations.


----------



## boltzthrower (Aug 15, 2012)

EVM12L - very clear across the whole guitar tone spectrum.
As mentioned above, K-100's are good too.

I will never understand why so many people like the V30's for extreme metal when there's so many clearer sounding options available. They make sense for heavy metal/hard rock, but they're not the best option with a more saturated high gain tone and fast low note changes.


----------



## SlaveUnit (Aug 15, 2012)

If you want something closer to the Celestion V30 get a Retro 30. The veteran 30 doesnt really sound like a Celestion V30 to me.

The HM75 and Retro 30 should be a good mix similar to the popular V30/GT12t-75


----------



## Dr Muerte21 (Aug 15, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Must be discounted if they won't list the price. Although for $80 V30s, there must be some catch? Factory seconds, recones ect,...
> 
> Maybe they're just plain cool and generous.
> Got me curious as well.



Avatar buys the speakers in bulk from the factory thats why they sell at a low price.


----------



## Iron Beard (Aug 16, 2012)

i would go with wgs. the other guitar player in my band has a 4x12 loaded with the vetern 30s and they sound really good.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Aug 16, 2012)

Dr Muerte21 said:


> Avatar buys the speakers in bulk from the factory thats why they sell at a low price.


 
I'd figure musicians friend/guitar center would be getting the bulk deal as well, but maybe they're just greedier? $80 vs $145?
It really is a good way for Avatar to get potential cabinet customers though.


----------



## wakjob (Aug 16, 2012)

The WGS HM75 has slightly softer highs and more mids than it's Celestion counterpart.

Retro 30 which I have, is closer to the V30 than the Veteran 30.

+1 on the EV. Or the Eminence Delta Pro 12A. Those speakers are absolutely beastly when they start getting hit with a healthy amount of volume.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm really kiling what I hear about the HM75. It sounds like it gets really heavy.


----------



## Eric Christian (Aug 19, 2012)

7stringDemon said:


> *Best 12" speakers for Death Metal.*


 
If you're really concerned about tone which subgenre of Death Metal might be the question first. Personally, for that amp I don't think you could go wrong with any kind of random Celestions (or any other random speakers with the correct ohm rating) you might find on Craigslist in your area...


----------

